# Anyone try Ritchey SuperLogic Carbon Wheelset?



## masterbiker (Dec 13, 2007)

Any one try them out especially the clinchers??? Or know any good info on them? They look nice and 1200grams for clinchers even looks better.


----------



## wilier07 (Mar 20, 2009)

I believe those are/were manufactured by Lew Racing (the Lew VC1's)
Since Paul Lew has joined with Reynolds I am not sure how Ritchey will be handling the waranty on them.
Maybe Reynolds will be coming out with a set of their own now??


----------



## MarshallC (Jun 3, 2009)

masterbiker07: Marshall here from Ritchey. Wilier is correct about the new rims coming from Reynolds. We actually never took delivery of the Lew carbon clinchers but WILL be working with the Reynolds DVUL46 carbon clincher rim to replace the Lew rim we started out with in this project. The Reynolds rim will be matched to our SuperLogic hub and have the new skewers. This arrangement will allow us to service any crash replacements or warranty issues. Hope that helps.


----------

